# Bad Company 2 Wallpaper



## john55576

Well here it is after looking forever, my version of a good desktop background for BC2. This image is like the one on the new Bad Company 2 Website that is not accessible. 






edit url of original to provide 1900*1200


----------



## t9N

that's pretty bad ass, i don't play battlefield though lol


----------



## JohnDProb

BAD COMPANY WOOT! i loved the first one wishing i could get the second soon, pwner of a pic dude


----------



## Nalty

save as png kthx.


----------



## john55576

BTT Added one with fire around the soldier.


----------

